# Montreal Police officer arrested after shooting, gym standoff



## ENGINEERS WIFE (21 Oct 2008)

Officer arrested after shooting, gym standoff
Updated Tue. Oct. 21 2008 6:35 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

Montreal police are investigating an incident involving one of their own officers who allegedly went into a local gym, barricaded himself in an office, took out his gun and began firing into the ceiling and walls. 

Witnesses said the officer walked into Pro Gym, a 24-hour fitness centre, shortly after midnight on Tuesday and began acting erratically. 

"The man had a gun that scared everyone inside," police spokesperson Const. Anie Lemieux told CTV Montreal. 

The officer, who is not a member of the gym, allegedly hopped on a treadmill in full police uniform and began jogging and talking to himself. Witnesses said he did this for about 10 minutes, during which time he also shouted at people in the club. 

At one point he turned to an employee and, without being asked, said, "Look, I'm a calm guy, I never use my gun," gym manager Joe Maglione told The Canadian Press. 

"Right there, that's when the employee from the centre went to reception and goes, 'Hey, call the cops, this guy's not all there.'" 

The officer, who apparently works at a police station across the street from the fitness club, barricaded himself in an office when police arrived. That's when he allegedly fired eight bullets into the ceiling and walls. He also began to destroy fitness equipment. 

"He broke a glass door when he went in, he took dumbbells (and) he threw them against the windows, on mirrors. Look, this cop had a problem," Maglione said. 

CTV Montreal showed video of the aftermath of the damage. Broken glass was strewn throughout the gym, mirrors were smashed, and there were bullet holes in the walls. 

The four-hour standoff ended after police talked their colleague into opening the door. That's when police shot rubber bullets at the "incoherent" man, Lemieux said. 

No one was seriously injured, and the 33-year-old man was taken to hospital for psychological testing. Police did not release any information about the officer's mental health or details about his tenure on the force. 

Witnesses said the fact that he was a police officer didn't shock them. 

"Just because he was a police officer doesn't make him special," one witness said. Another added, "The guy went crazy. It happens. Life goes on."


----------



## Kat Stevens (21 Oct 2008)

Probably got ratted out by someone.  Should get off with a fine and probation, being an upstanding member of the force, and all.


----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Oct 2008)

They'll be sorry when they find out he was not wrong! Especially about the Cyborg sent back from the future to get him, and the mother of the future Rebel Leader!

dileas

tess


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (21 Oct 2008)

Or maybe, it was the 10 000 calls he had got from the 911 operator. ;D
Both from Montreal...coincidence?  I think not.


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Oct 2008)

No way, it's the aliens man! They got ahold of the dude's mind!


:
Zee Beaver


----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Oct 2008)

This just in,

File footage from Gym Security camera.....








Man oh man, this is getting spooky!

dileas

tess


----------



## FastEddy (22 Oct 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Probably got ratted out by someone.  Should get off with a fine and probation, being an upstanding member of the force, and all.




Actually your wrong again. IMO I venture that this Police Officers Carear is finished and the Public need not worry about him ever carrying a firearm again.

As one wittiness said, its a pity that he was a Police Officer, but he's not special, just human.

This Officer clearly placed the Lives of the Public in danger both visibly and by action. The disposition of his case remains to be seen, but even without the retribution that's coming, he has lost more than you can imagine.

Just Human, I think that's meant to apply to us all, like I think I read some where, a CF's Corporal's weapon went off killing a CF's member riding in a vehicle with him. But !, I guess by your standards, "HOW COULD THIS HAPPEN" he's a trained Soldier, lets boot him out, put him in Jail, he doesn't deserve to continue to serve. 

The difference between this case and Const. Lucks, is like night and day. There is no comparison. 

No, this Officer will not Serve again and receive what ever punishment deemed appropriate and justly so.


----------



## the 48th regulator (22 Oct 2008)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> Actually your wrong again. IMO I venture that this Police Officers Carear is finished and the Public need not worry about him ever carrying a firearm again.
> 
> As one wittiness said, its a pity that he was a Police Officer, but he's not special, just human.
> 
> ...



Hi FE,

I would hazzard a guess, that this is Kat's brilliant use of the technique known as sarcasm, to garnish a bit of dark humour in a situation that did not go horribly wrong.....

But then again, that footage picture has got me wearing my tin foil hat through the night.

dileas

tess


----------



## HItorMiss (22 Oct 2008)

Perhaps he was also refering to the RCMP constable in Nove Scotia who discharged her fire arm into her home after a figh with her ex who I believe got a very very light sentence.


----------



## geo (22 Oct 2008)

There is no doubt that this fella has problems.
He musta, shoulda, coulda known that it's wrong to discharge his weapon outside the exercise of his duty... but he did.

His behavior was "over the top" & we can only be grateful that no one got injured during his outburst & discharge

Let's just make sure that he gets the help that he obviously needs.


----------

